# عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصابات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية



## Molka Molkan (11 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*

بجد حرام غليك المنظر البشع ده 
احنا يا مسيحين طلعنا مش كويسين


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*

*حرام عليك يا مولكا انا قلبى رهيف
كان لازم تحط تحذير أشد من اللى فى العنوان
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*

*الحق يا عمووو ف واحد غلط وحط الجبيره ف الايد اليمين ههههههه
لا بصراحه اصابات فوق الفظيعه  يا مولكا الله يسامحك مش هيجيلنا نوم 
الرحمه من عندك يا رب *


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*

سيادة اللوا قال اربط ايدك اليمين 
والقبطى اللى على حق يكسر الدراع اليمين  
الشمال لا اصله عورة


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*

*اخس علينا 
رحمتك يا رب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*

*والشهدا بتوعهم محدش صورهم ليه ولا بيتكسفوا يتصوروا  
يمكن مش بيتكشفوا ع  شعب *


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*




abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد حرام غليك المنظر البشع ده
> احنا يا مسيحين طلعنا مش كويسين





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حرام عليك يا مولكا انا قلبى رهيف
> كان لازم تحط تحذير أشد من اللى فى العنوان
> *



ما هو من انهاردة طالما طلع المسيحيين ارهابيين لازم تتعودوا على المناظر البشعة دي !!


----------



## bob (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل : أول صورة تظهر إصافات خطيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري ، للكبار فقط لفظاعة المشاهد الدموية*

*طيب و بالنسبة لابو فلنة اللي علي الشمال !!!!
يمكن ده الكابتن بتاعهم :yahoo::yahoo:
*


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

لا مش ممكن اصابتهم خطيره 

حرام عليك يا مولكا  مكنش ليه نفس اضحك 

كلهم نفس الايد سبحان الله

له فى ذالك حكم ​


----------



## marcelino (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أحنا أسفين يا عساكر !​


----------



## kemo.stars (11 أكتوبر 2011)

قلبى بيتقطع .......طبعا الوزير الشيخ طنطاوى رضى الله عنه ....هيكافأهم بكل واحد عمره فى عيد الاضحى


----------



## عبير الورد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اصابتني صدمة من فضاعة الصور 
الله يصبركم يااقباط على هالمشير :a82:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*أقول إيه بس
آه  آه  آه*​


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2011)

يااااااااااة اية دة كلة
وقبضوا على الشرريين اللى عملوا دة ولا لسة
لازم يتقدموا للقضاء العسكرى صراحة
ارحمنا يارب
تعبنا قوى بجد


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ابني خضتني
خفت اطلع عالصور


----------



## سور (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حاجة تقطع القلب قوى
هى ديه الاصابات اللى بجد 
مش شوية الخدوش اللى موجودة فى المستشفى القبطى
اتمجد الان يارب


----------



## AdmanTios (11 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLiagb7-wxQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## داود 2010 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا الاقباط معندهمش حق  دية اصابات فذيعة جدا ياعين الواحد رايح يغمن علية اقولكم اية  حكاية الصورة بالظبط اصلى نسبة التخلف فى بلدنا وصلت مليون تحت السفر  والعساكر عماملة بروفة وبدتى تمام للافندى ابن الجبان وينشروا الصورة والناس طبعا بصدق ما خلاص مفيش مخ و لا دماغ ولا حتى راس فى الشعب وسلمنى على ام اللي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياجماعة دول كانوا ماسكين عصيان وبيضربوا المسيحيين
شئ طبيعى ايدهم توجعهم 
من كتر ما بيضربوا  الخرفان قصدى المسيحيين
الذين مثل سيدهم لا يسمع لهم صوت وكشاه مساقة للذبح لم تفتح فاها
الرب يعزى اسر الشهداء ويصبر قلوبهم وربنا يحمينا ويحمى ولدنا
يارب الى متى تنسانا*


----------



## MAJI (11 أكتوبر 2011)

انا صدقت العنوان وجمعت كل قوايا النفسية والقلبية وقلت مكتوب للكبار يعني انا منهم!!!!
ينطبق عليهم المثل المصري
اللي اختشوا ماتو 
الا يستحون ؟!!!
يشغلون مدرعاتهم وبسرعة كبيرة على ابرياء !!!!!!!!!!!
فقط انتظروا وترقبو عمل الرب فيهم وفي كل حاقد على اتباع المسيح .


----------



## Rosetta (11 أكتوبر 2011)

هو العرض ماشي على الإيدين إكسر إيدك منكسر إيد العسكري إللي جنبك مجانا
بعدين كله إيدين ما في إصابات في الرجلين ولا شو؟ عشان الحسد يعني مش أكتر!!!! 
مسخررررررررررة فعلا ! هما بيستهبلوا الناس ولا شووووو


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أكتوبر 2011)

لازم نفكر شوية بعد الضحك ،،

1. قالوا ان الأقباط معهم اسلحة ، والسؤال ، هل لو كان معهم اسلحة ، كانت هذه ستكون الإصابات ؟ تعالوا نفرض ابسط سلاح ، لو معاهم عصيان فقط ، الن يأخذ اي عسكري ضربة في رأسه فتتهشم ! او لو كانت سكينة الن يقتل ولا عسكري واحد ! طيب ولو مسدس ؟ مافيش واحد هاياخد له طلقة كدا ولا كدا ، طيب ولو رشاش ؟ المفروض كان يبقى في " حمام " دماء في الجيش ! لكن كل ده محصلش ، سواء من الكاميرات اللي لم ترصد اي سلاح من اي نوع او من الإصابات اللي الجيش بينها ..

2. اعداد المتظاهرين كانت تفوق ال50 الف على الأقل ، وعدد الجديش لن يكون ولا حتى 10 الف في هذا المكان ! ، اي لو ان هناك هجوم من الثوار الأقباط على الجيش ، كان بالميت كدا هايسقط لا يقل على 1000 ، 2000 ، ودول قتلى مش بس مصابين !!

3. ما هى الإصابات الخطيرة الفتاكة التي تجعل عسكري جيش يربط يده " برباط ضغط " ؟ الم يوجد ولا واحد منهم يده مكسورة فتوجد في جبيرة جبس !!

عجبي ..


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*مجرد سؤال من واحد مسيحي مخه علي قده زيي :*
*همه مش بيقولوا ان المسيحيين " المجرمين الوحشين " كانوا بيضربوهم بالطوب ..؟؟؟*
*طيب ليه مافيش و لا واحد من " الجرحي المساكين دول "..*
*متعور في راسه *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> الا يستحون ؟!!!
> .



*هههههههه*
*بالقطع " لا ".*
*كان رئيس " الحقراء " عصام  "بلا  شرف" نفسه.. و التليفزيون المصري.. استحوا*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسخرة اصبحت شعار عساكر طنطاوى*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*لاحظوا التلميح و المغزى الخبيث القذر للمجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحه و الرسالة النجسة التي ارادوا توصيلها لعموم الشعب المصرى من تصرف الجيش العنيف مع الاقباط ..*
*خرجوا علينا بجيش و كانهم وحدهم ابناء مصر الشرفاء و كاننا - نحن الاقباط - الخونة اعداء مصر و شعبها و مصالحها الذين يجب ان يحاربهم الجيش ..و الشعب *​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*الجيش المصري المسلم المتعصب اثبت انه العن و احط من قوات الاحتلال الاسرائيلي ..*​ 
*ففي اي مظاهرة للفلسطينيين لا يسقط الا واحد او اثنان قتلي برصاص الاسرائيليين بالرغم من انهم " اعداء " و بالرغم من ان الفلسطينيين يبادلونهم اطلاق النار و لا تخلو ايديهم من الاسلحة و الطوب ..*
*اما في مظاهرة المسيحيين المصريين و ابناء مصر المسالمين العزل فالقتلي بالعشرات من جراء الدهس بالمصفحات و الدبابات و اطلاق الرصاص من قبل مواطنيهم المصريين المسلمين  ..و الجرحي بالمئات ..و الثكالي الحزاني بالملايين *
*و باختصار.. فاليهود علي قسوتهم اثبتوا انهم اكثر رحمة و انسانية و تعقلا و احتراما لادمية الانسان من المسلمين الهمج المساعير *​


----------



## man4truth (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكلهم عاملين الجبس منظره
دا مش منظر مصابيين
ولكن بجد صور بشعة
يا لأجرام الأقباط الوحشيين​*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 أكتوبر 2011)

man4truth قال:


> *شكلهم عاملين الجبس منظره​*
> *دا مش منظر مصابيين*
> *ولكن بجد صور بشعة*
> 
> *يا لأجرام الأقباط الوحشيين*​


*جبس مين يا راجل يا طيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هههههههه*
*ده مجرد " شاش " يا صاحبي ..و ملفوف علي ايدين "سليمه  ما فيهاش خدش " و حياتك .*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ياختى كميله على رجاله مصر اللى مفروض يحمونا عيب عليكم بجد عيب على روجلتكم


----------



## rania79 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا لازمن يعدمو المسحين كلهم ف ميدااااان
صورة صعبة بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*سمعت انهم اتصرفوا ف جثه وهيعملوها شهيد وهيعلنوا عنها بكره *


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*


*​


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ياة معقول العنف دة ضدهم
وسيبنا هنا نقول ان الاقباط ضحية للجيش المصرى
انا لوكنت شوفت الصور دى من الاول مكنتش قلت كدة
اكيد كنت هاتفصل من المنتدى بسبب ما سوف يخرج من لسانى من كلمات  لجيش من المنطقى ان يدافع ويحمى عن ابناء  وطنة لا  ان ياخذ محمد رسولة الهمجى نموذج فى معاملة الاقباط


----------



## staregypt (12 أكتوبر 2011)

:smi411:تصدق ما عندك قلب !
كان هايغمن على لما شفت المنظر البشع ده
وكنت هااقع من طولى وعرضى لولا ان الحمد الله كنت جالسة 
:smi420:بلاش المناظر الصعبة دى تانى


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

فيفيان: ضربوا مايكل بعدما صرعته المدرعة، وضابط قال لي: يا كافرة إيه اللي جابك؟!






مايكل اتصل بوالدته وقال لها أنه سيستشهد الليلة
كان يوزع مياه وكروت شحن على المتظاهرين
كان ممسكًا بيدي قبل وفاته
المدرعة صدمت مايكل وألقته على الرصيف
قاموا بضربه وهو ملقى على الرصيف
ضابط ضربني على ظهري وأنا أحاول أحمي مايكل
الضابط شتمني بألفاظ قذرة وقال: يا كافرة ايه اللي جابك
الضابط قال: مش انتوا جيتوا هنا بمزاجكم؟ شوفوا هتشيلوه ازاي!
آخر جملة قالها مايكل : "حقي يا فيفيان"


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة بشعة حقا وتقطع القلوب*


----------



## Twin (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*هما وقفين ليه ؟*
*هما يقصدوا يوروا العالم كله بشاعة الكفرة النصاري وأيه ال بيعملوه في الجيش السلفي الحامي ... والا أيه*
*والا ده طابور الصباح ..... نفس عميق ... وشهيق وزهيق ونهيق *

*



*
*ومين ال عنده أنتفاخ ده في البطن والأرداف ..... هو بتاع الشاي وعايز يتصور معاهم *​


----------



## Alcrusader (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*فعلاً اصابات خطرة...انتو شوفو الدم واصل للركاب... *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​* *فريق كشافه دا​​* *ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييه​​*


----------

